# Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?



## Testpilot (29. Juni 2008)

Tag Ihr Lieben,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe vor einigen Tagen bemerkt das unser neuer Koi 
eine Veränderung an der Hinterflosse aufweist.
Ich halte das für eine Verletzung die er sich, weiss Gott wo, zugezogen hat.
Flossenfäule ist das nicht, oder?
Die Bilder gehen leider nicht besser, da der Wind das Wasser ständig den Focus fängen lässt  

Danke

Gruß

Claudia & Timo

guckst Du hier


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?*

Hallo,
Flossenfäule muss das nicht unbedingt sein. Aber eine bakterielle Erkrankung liegt in jedem Fall vor.
Untersuchung beim TA würde ich machen (Abstrich) denke ich mal.

Eine Verletzung ist das nicht.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?*

Moin
hatte denselben Fall.

Das ist daraus geworden.

 

Trotz Behandlung mit entsprechenden Mitteln war es von Freitag auf Samstag dann vorbei...

Ein anderer Koi hatte so was auch schon mal. Den habe ich 3 Tage in einem Salzbad gehalten. Die Stelle heilte ab, glück gehabt.
Erste Maßnahme: Optimierung der Lebensumstände.


----------



## Dodgemike (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?*

Bei meinen hatten ich dasselbe Problem mit den Flossen. Laut Abstrich war es eine Bakterielle Infektion. Ich musste Kaliumcarbonat ,oder wie das lilane Zeug heißt, holen und 2mg je 1000L in den Teich geben. Inzwischen heilt es langsam ab.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?*

Also Timo, ab zum Doc


----------



## Testpilot (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flossenverletzung,  ist das Flossenfäule?*

Danke


----------

